# Getting Sponsorship as a nurse via Ramsay health Care



## hillrob (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi All,

I have asked this before and I'm going to chance asking again, as different people log on at different times. Is there anyone out there who is going through the process of trying to get sponsorship as a nurse through one of the hospitals that provide sponsorship like Ramsay Health Care????

I just find it mind boggling, as everything is when trying to emigrate to Oz. Can anyone out there talk me through the process they went through or are going through? I just get so confused. This is how I understand it.

1) Apply for a licence to work in your chosen area

However to do this you must sit the English language test IELTS regardless of nationality

Also in order to do this you must get all your documents ie nursing registration and any other formal qualifications; these must be signed as true copies by a justice of the peace or similar, before copies can be sent.

Letter of authenticity from NMC which must be sent to Australian equivalent

History of all areas you have worked, along with supporting information (don't know how I would do this I have a 19yr history but wards I worked on have changed staff a dozen times or more since)

Supporting letters from managers or the like (fair enough)

2) Once all this has been done, put application in to relavant hospitals who offer sponsorship and jobs a gooden!!! Ummm they have to offer a post.

Is this a fair picture? I am in the process of booking the exam (amusing if I fail being British born and bred), and trying to work out who to contact first.

Please someone must know more than me

Steph


----------



## srawald (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi Steph. I saw your post and happen to work with Ramsay Health Care. I spoke to our HR team and have received some advice in relation to your difficulties sourcing sponsorship with Ramsay. The process you describe, although accurate, is not as a result of Ramsay requirements, but more around the migration requirements to enable you to source the relevant working visa associated with sponsorship.

To gain a role with Ramsay, you will need to:

1.	Have nursing registration
2.	Have at least 2-3 years experience in a specific area such as crit care, med/surg, theatres, midwifery, A&E, oncology etc. (nurses with only 2-3 years experience who have moved all over the place and don’t have specialty skills are difficult to place in specific vacancies)
3.	Apply online through the Overseas Nurses page on our RamsayJobs website … 

*That’s it!*

If your skills are attractive to one or more of our hospitals, they will contact you for an interview. Each hospital has different local requirements and some may ask you to complete an Application Form or a Skills Checklist, but generally, the process is pretty simple if you have the nursing skills needed. Once you actually “get the job”, then the additional documentation requirements are related to gaining a visa. At that point, we have a migration team to help you through the onerous migration process. We can’t make it any simpler than that!

If you would like to discuss the process with our national HR team, please go to Ramsay Health Website/Your Career With Ramsay/ Careers in Australia /Icon that says "Overseas Nurses apply now". You can contact HR enquiries by email from this website if you need further assistance. (I wasnt able to put the actual Website links due to posting restrictions. Need to have posted 4 times before that is allowed! Good luck!

Thanks


----------



## hillrob (Jun 12, 2009)

*Sponsorship with Ramsay Health Care*



srawald said:


> Hi Steph. I saw your post and happen to work with Ramsay Health Care. I spoke to our HR team and have received some advice in relation to your difficulties sourcing sponsorship with Ramsay. The process you describe, although accurate, is not as a result of Ramsay requirements, but more around the migration requirements to enable you to source the relevant working visa associated with sponsorship.
> 
> To gain a role with Ramsay, you will need to:
> 
> ...


Hi there,

Wow that was so good of you to reply. Thankyou. However I have looked into the process over the last few months trying to piece everything together and find out what to do when. When you initially apply on the overseas nursing pages (Ramsay Health Care) it advices you to only apply once you have registered to work in your chosen state, it says to apply prior to this is not advisable. Therefore when you apply for a licence to work in say Queensland, which will be my choice you have to go through what I discussed before ie qualifications, verification, statements, english speaking exam ect ect in order to get the licence. So actually I may have given the wrong impression (yes your right), Ramsay Health Care appear to be very straight forward and supportive, however the process of getting a licence is complex and time consuming.

I know this is your not your remit but........ please please advise. I am a registered nurse with 18years experience, and yes I have done all the acute stuff in the past, such as A&E, coronary care, ITU ect ect, but in the last 8 years I have found my niche, I am an Addictions specailaist, I work for a mental Health Trust. I am a Nurse prescriber in Addictions, a trained counsellor, Dual diagnosis specialist and I could go on. It is an area I truley do not want to move from. However will I get work through Ramsay Health? There is never any jobs on the vacancies. I am so worried.

If you had the time I would love your opinion.


Kind regards


Steph


----------

